# Detectar fallas en tarjetas de control de un DPC Marca Bristol



## colinovsky (Dic 7, 2008)

Donde trabajo tenemos hornos que alcanzan temperaturas de 1200°C y su control lo realizamos por medio de un DPC marca Bristol, obviamente la temperatura es sensada por termopares Tipo J; en ultimas fechas hemos tenido problemas con la apertura de termopares, sin embargo, no sabemos si es realmente a causa del termopar, del cable que va hacia la tarjeta de conexión del DPC o de la misma tarjeta del DPC. Hemos realizado varias pruebas pero generalmente el problema se presenta solo por un momento y despues desaparece haciendo dificil su detección, lo que queremos evitar es realizar trabajos de prueba y error cada vez que ocurra esto.

Saben algo al respecto, o simplemente saben cuando un termopar realmente esta mal o no?  

Buen día les desea -->>>:::Colinovsky:::


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2008)

hola, no se que es DCP , me podrias poner eso.

si yo trabajase en una  empresa que esta dando fallas erraticas algo asi, supondre que el DCP es el pirometro o control de temperatura, si o si tendria algun repuesto.

dadas esas condiciones no me haria mucho drama:
1 --- cambio el pirometro y veo si se soluciono con eso .

si no se soluciono con eso entonces se que no es el pirometro asi que cambio el termopar , y si tenes dudas el cable tambien.

no da para perder tiempo.

sino tendrias que andar poniendo algo que lea el cable que llega al pirometro /en paralelo con el mismo pirometro y sin afectarlo) y que , quien este usando el horno en el momento de la falla (que dices que es erratica y de corta duracion) sea lo suficientemente conocedor para identificar el problema) .

en fin, lo que se hace es lo que puse al principio.




saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2008)

1200°C es mucho para esa termocupla. El rango recomendado para una tipo J es hasta 750°C (se pasaron un par de cuadras). Se pueden usar a mas, pero como el material se va degradando te duran menos.

Tenes que usar un tipo K, N (1300°C) o  R, S (1450°C)


----------



## colinovsky (Dic 8, 2008)

SI disculpas es n Tipo R el que utilizamos, lo lamento!  

DPC: Es un dispositivo interpretador de lecturas de termopar ademas de un controlador programable de ciclos de horneado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

entonces sigue siendo valido lo que puse ...ya me parecia que no ibas a tener funcionando algo que no iba ......


----------



## colinovsky (Dic 9, 2008)

Si desde luego, sin embargo ese tipo de pruebas ya las realize y en ocasiones si esta mal el termopar pero en otras cuando el DPC me señala que un termopar esta abierto y lo checo con medidor de temperaturas este como que se resetea y ya no vuelve a fallar en un buen rato. En ocasiones como te repito es el termpar y en otras la tarjeta, lo que queremos evitar es el ensayo de prueba y error.


----------

